
In-Browser Deep Learning: Object Detection Using Tensorflow.js - manneshiva
https://nanonets.com/blog/object-detection-tensorflow-js/
======
manneshiva
This is a step-by-step tutorial on how to use tensorflow.js to run an object
detection web application for your webcam feed in real-time. The model used is
COCO-SSD-mobilenet_v2.

